# Here she is......Giant seek 2



## tryallrider (Aug 28, 2007)

Finally picked up my Giant Seek 2 for commuting this year. Previous years I have commuted into work on my mountain bike and that just want cuttin it. So this year I have decided to step it up and get a dedicated commmuter. Here she is....


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

nice!

--where'd you get that mudflap on the downtube( the one for the front wheel...is that the downtube) and how much? i've seen those on a few others and thnk it looks very clean.

big ups.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tryallrider (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks!
I picked it up at my lbs for $15. I cant say it works well or not but looks pretty sweet. I didnt really like the full fender look so i settled on this.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

tryallrider said:


> thanks!
> I picked it up at my lbs for $15. I cant say it works well or not but looks pretty sweet. I didnt really like the full fender look so i settled on this.


I was just about to ask "why not full fenders"

I personally like the full fender look, and the functionality rocks.


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

rkj__ said:


> I was just about to ask "why not full fenders"
> 
> I personally like the full fender look, and the functionality rocks.


+1 for full fenders for a bike to be worth of commuting status. They keep the mud/grit on the ground and not on my back and also make my beater even more unattractive to the average thief.

That said, I am curious on how well the back fender works, it looks like it should deflect off most things.


----------



## tryallrider (Aug 28, 2007)

first ride yesterday was great did about 10 miles and it was wicked nasty muddy salty out and the fender seemed to work pretty well the front one is so so it didnt reall help a ton but it was only 15 bucks.

these fenders will probably end up on my mountain bike for the first part of the season when its really wet out and ill end up getting some full fenders for this bike. Ill post some pics when i switch em up.


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a Giant OCR 3 entry level roadie for my commute. I have to say that it's served me well and it's best thing I've ridden for under $600.


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

w/ the downtube fenders, can you still mount them on the downtube if my rear derrlr cables are mounted on the bottom side of the downtube? - thats they way the setup is on my rockhopper.


----------



## dfess1 (Jan 26, 2009)

firstlast said:


> w/ the downtube fenders, can you still mount them on the downtube if my rear derrlr cables are mounted on the bottom side of the downtube? - thats they way the setup is on my rockhopper.


you have to take a look at them. There are a couple of different manufactuers. Some have little feet that keep the fender off of the down tube that you can run between your cables.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool. Reminds me of my Cypress SX from a few years back. The new SX appears to have gotten "softer" so it's nice to see Giant still has a full rigid speedbike in their offerings.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

For a commuter, I'd def. sugest getting full fenders, they'll keep you way cleaner that the ones you have installed. They'll also do a much better job of keeping the bike clean.

I use that rear fender on my Giant Anthem for muddy races. It keeps the crap of me, but it certainly doesn't keep gunk off the bike like real fenders would do. But for mtn biking, when you're gonna get dirty anyway, it works pretty well. It's light, and it's easy on, easy off.

I really like the Seek model bikes. The white one with the alfine hub is reallllly nice. I was almost ready to pull the trigger on one, but then the crap economy hit, I almost lost my job, and I'm about to start a new job. But the new job is about an hours drive. Certainly wont be commuting anymore, no need for the bike. I will be carpooling however with two buddies of mine.

Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

nattybohfiend said:


> I have a Giant OCR 3 entry level roadie for my commute. I have to say that it's served me well and it's best thing I've ridden for under $600.


im working on mine


----------



## SidewalkRider (Jul 28, 2011)

*Fenders*

Hi. I'm new to MBR.com. Glad to be here. I just bought last years model (2010)Giant Seek 2. I'm looking for fenders and was wondering how yours have treated you and if you decided to change them up at all? Your Bike looks great. Once I get mine fine tuned I'll post some pics.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

If you're going to go with fenders, go full. The one's posted about will prevent some water spray from hitting you and your bike. Full fenders with flaps will do a much better job. Big ass puddle in your path? Just laugh in its face and plow through. You won't get wet.


----------



## degarfs (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi there,

I am a newbie here from Australia. Saw a factory backed sale from MC Cyclery. 
Any opinion for Giant Seek 3 bike? I am just a regular commuter from home to work.

Thanks


----------



## Bikinaz (Jan 28, 2010)

dgaddis1 said:


> For a commuter, I'd def. sugest getting full fenders, they'll keep you way cleaner that the ones you have installed. They'll also do a much better job of keeping the bike clean.
> 
> I use that rear fender on my Giant Anthem for muddy races. It keeps the crap of me, but it certainly doesn't keep gunk off the bike like real fenders would do. But for mtn biking, when you're gonna get dirty anyway, it works pretty well. It's light, and it's easy on, easy off.
> 
> ...


As an owner of the Seek 0, I can tell you that bike is better than you can imagine. I have over 4000 miles on mine last year. Great choice!


----------



## marauder_mfg (Mar 15, 2012)

looks pretty sweet!


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Love the brushed aluminum finish. Looks like a serious commuter.


----------

